# Three New Tilt-Shift Lenses on the Way [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2017)

```
We <a href="[url=http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-85mm-f1-4l-is-three-more-lenses-coming-at-the-end-of-august-cr2/]http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-85mm-f1-4l-is-three-more-lenses-coming-at-the-end-of-august-cr2/[/url]">reported in mid July</a> that Canon would be announcing a series of three lenses, though we weren’t sure what “series” meant. Now we’re told that the three new lenses would be tilt-shift lenses and will be announced at the end of August 2017.</p>
<p>While we’re now very confident that three new tilt-shift lenses are coming, we’re a little less confident about their announcement time. As it sits today, we think they’re coming at the end of August alongside the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS and the EOS M10 replacement (EOS M20?).</p>

<p>We’re not sure of the focal length of these three new tilt-shift lenses, but as soon as we find out, we’ll let you know. The TS-E 45mm f/2.8 and TS-E 90mm f/2.8 were both announced in April 1991, so they are obvious candidates for replacement (though not confirmed as of yet). What will the third one be? I’d love to see a tilt-shift macro, but I have no reason to believe at this time that one is coming.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2017)

Is this the 'series of three lenses' that will be made in Malaysia?


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ... new tilt-S___ lenses, but ...


Looks like Craig was beaten by CRs own censorship system


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is this the 'series of three lenses' that will be made in Malaysia?



This is why I'm not 100% sure of the announcement date, though I'm 100% sure that they're coming in 2017. I am having a good time trying to extract information on these three lenses.


----------



## tron (Aug 3, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ... new tilt-S___ lenses, but ...
> ...


Or he is very angry for waiting so long for these lenses ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mahdi_mak2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is this the 'series of three lenses' that will be made in Malaysia?



No way

it must be Taiwan if not Japan


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 3, 2017)

IIRC, it was reported the lenses were to be made in Malaysia and non-L.

The two new TS-E lenses are L, I would be surprised if any new TS-E wouldn't be.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> IIRC, it was reported the lenses were to be made in Malaysia and non-L.
> 
> The two new TS-E lenses are L, I would be surprised if any new TS-E wouldn't be.


I just recognized that accidentally I deleted the more important part in my first post:

New non-L-T&S lenses made in Malaysia, that sounds strange.


----------



## lusozim (Aug 3, 2017)

It would be amazing if they created more lenses for the smaller super35 sensors of their cinema line. I am an architectural filmmaker and the 17mm TS-E is sometimes not wide enough. It was amazing in the days of the 5D mk iii. I find myself hanging onto that camera and using ML raw just to use the 17mm for a few shots. An 11mm TS-E for APSC and super 35mm would be perfect. 

The smaller sensor size didn't used to warrant L lenses and high quality super wides (you bought a full frame if you wanted that and were willing to spend that much on lenses) but now that there are very expensive cameras with the super35 sensor and nothing larger, better wides and larger apertures would be great. May have to wait for Sigma here.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 3, 2017)

mahdi_mak2000 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the 'series of three lenses' that will be made in Malaysia?
> ...



there is no chance in hell they are in taiwan.

check out dpreview's tour of the lens factory in japan. that stuff only happens in japan for good reason.

CR did mention that there was the possibility of 3 non-L lenses, and three high end lenses. for a total of 7 lenses in total.

IMO, these three are coming later. unless it's TS-E's for the M's which would be very strange


----------



## LDS (Aug 3, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ... new tilt-S___ lenses, but ...
> ...



In the forum, maybe, and it was corrected, but the web page still shows the original spelling...


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Aug 3, 2017)

What's so wrong about introducing a reliable 50mm? The 1.8STM is not bad but still not quite there for pro use.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2017)

tianxiaozhang said:


> What's so wrong about introducing a reliable 50mm? The 1.8STM is not bad but still not quite there for pro use.



Apparently we need to freshen up the tilt-shift line more than photographers need an all-purpose 50 prime.

[starts looking up Tamron 45 f/1.8 VC specs, reviews and prices... :'(]

- A


----------



## hne (Aug 3, 2017)

TS-EF 85/1.4L IS STM. There, I fixed it!

But seriously, apart from the two age-old TS-E lenses, what other focal length is needed? There is already 17, 24, 45, 90. Longer lenses gain less from shift and wider than the existing TS-E 17/4L seems exotic. 180 macro with tilt?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2017)

Want a nutty theory? Perhaps Canon is expanding it's specialty lenses to the beginner side of the spectrum.

Could Canon be jumping into the enthusiast Petzval/LensBaby sort of MF lens market with tilt-shift? Perhaps these are T/S lenses _for EF-S/EF-M?_ 

Just riffing, hear me out: the hip kids with SLRs love effects / filters on lenses. So they love the tilt-shift miniature effect but next to none of them have the technical acumen to use demanding lenses like this. I'm not saying millenials (as a group) lack talent so much as T/S lenses are not point and shoot tools for SLR rookies who want to jazz up their IG feed, i.e. T/S lenses are not easily handholdable for casual shooting by casual shooters. 

_*But what if Canon changed that?*_ Could they...
[put on your rose-colored glasses here 8)]


Have developed working AF on a T/S lens?


Have developed tilt-shift MF Assist tools expressly for EF-M / LiveView that could be firmwared into bodies? Perhaps a 'line/band of tilt-shift focus' that you could see on an EVF or LCD in LiveView?


Just a nutty idea, but it might explain the non-Japanese build. Perhaps these little lifestyle lenses (the two illuminated crop macros) are doing gangbusters business and Canon sees an opportunity with the larger beginner market than with pros here.

- A


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 3, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Want a nutty theory? Perhaps Canon is expanding it's specialty lenses to the beginner side of the spectrum.
> 
> Could Canon be jumping into the enthusiast Petzval/LensBaby sort of MF lens market with tilt-shift? Perhaps these are T/S lenses _for EF-S/EF-M?_



come ooon...we don't have more than a handful of primes for ef-s & ef-m together and you think canon will bring not 1 but 3!!! TS lenses for these mounts???


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Want a nutty theory? Perhaps Canon is expanding it's specialty lenses to the beginner side of the spectrum.
> ...



I said it was nutty theory.

The only other logical explanation of non-Japanese made lenses are (broadly):


They are not high-end or even middle-end: they are cheaper lenses like the pancakes or the 50 f/1.8 STM.


They are not EF.

But I could be wrong, sure. It could just be a non-L T/S refresh (or new FLs in that line).

- A


----------



## Jopa (Aug 3, 2017)

hne said:


> TS-EF 85/1.4L IS STM. There, I fixed it!
> 
> But seriously, apart from the two age-old TS-E lenses, what other focal length is needed? There is already 17, 24, 45, 90. Longer lenses gain less from shift and wider than the existing TS-E 17/4L seems exotic. 180 macro with tilt?



Remember, we're also expecting a 600/4 DO lens. So It's going to be TS as well. 600/4 DO TS Macro with a high-power LED ring on the hood


----------



## LDS (Aug 3, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Remember, we're also expecting a 600/4 DO lens. So It's going to be TS as well. 600/4 DO TS Macro with a high-power LED ring on the hood



I'm quite sure such a lens would be the first with laser lights...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2017)

I've owned Canon 50mm EF lenses from 4 countries, Japan, Taiwan, Malaysia, and The Philippines. So I did a check to see where Canon currently makes lenses. We know that the "L" lenses are made in Japan, and many EF-s lenses are made in Taiwan. It turns out that Malaysia is making EF lenses, along with lens components.

http://www.canon-asia.com/personal/web/company/about?languageCode=EN

I do not see "M" lenses listed, and I do not have any, so I do not know where they are currently made.

I suppose its feasible that a EF Tilt-S____  lens could be made in Malaysia, a non L would be a first.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've owned Canon 50mm EF lenses from 4 countries, Japan, Taiwan, Malaysia, and The Philippines. So I did a check to see where Canon currently makes lenses. We know that the "L" lenses are made in Japan, and many EF-s lenses are made in Taiwan. It turns out that Malaysia is making EF lenses, along with lens components.
> 
> http://www.canon-asia.com/personal/web/company/about?languageCode=EN
> 
> ...



The Japanese site codes listed on the lens mounts for lenses are out there on the internet, but I've not seen a convenient lens-by-lens country/countries of manufacture list. If anyone knows of one, I'd love to see it.

- A


----------



## Khalai (Aug 3, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ... new tilt-S___ lenses, but ...
> ...



T.I.T. - S.H.I.T. lenses?


----------



## MaxFoto (Aug 3, 2017)

Please give me a high quality 35 TS-E. Pleeeeeeeeease!


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Some of us have been here long enough that the filter doesn't apply:
_
Nokish ita

CanonW atch

Tilt-s hift_

Just sayin. 8)

- A


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 3, 2017)

canon​watch... right!


----------



## RGF (Aug 3, 2017)

hne said:


> 180 macro with tilt?



Some sort of longer lens w/ Macro capability. If not, 1:1 maybe 1/2 life size on FF?


----------



## Jopa (Aug 3, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> canon​watch... right!



Try sonyalpharumors?


----------



## Jopa (Aug 3, 2017)

Jopa said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > canon​watch... right!
> ...



Nope, didn't work. And that's right, it's worse than sh%t


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2017)

*Re: Zero New 50mm Lenses on the Way [CR9]*

We should get back on topic. 

- A


----------



## dcsimages (Aug 4, 2017)

Hopefully a 120mm macro TSE.

Schneider makes one for the 645 format which would work with an adapter, but it's a little over $5600 and they rarely show up used for much less.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Aug 4, 2017)

I have the 90 and have a blast with it when I pull it. I will put the extension tubes on it and align the dof and get some interesting shots.

Would love something with a little better engineered controls, etc.


----------



## slclick (Aug 4, 2017)

Possibly the rumor is incorrect? 


3 new TS lenses, both 45 & 90 get refreshed, maybe L maybe not, plus a new FL. That's my hunch.


----------



## RGF (Aug 4, 2017)

Busted Knuckles said:


> I have the 90 and have a blast with it when I pull it. I will put the extension tubes on it and align the dof and get some interesting shots.
> 
> Would love something with a little better engineered controls, etc.



I had a 90 and used 1.4 TC on it for Macro work. It was fun


----------



## The Flasher (Aug 4, 2017)

Let's see, in my ideal world of photographic fantasy, I'd like to see some stm af on the end barrel (especially on the 45), and some kind of electronic auto exposure compensation to correct for movements and a red ring and dual card slots (too far?)

Back to morning coffee.
J


----------



## djack41 (Aug 5, 2017)

Just not a lot going on in Canon's world. An industry shakeup would be an *EF 600mm F4 DO with an integrated 1.4x tele*. Wake up sleeping giant!


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 5, 2017)

Canon makes two EF-S and an EF-M macro lenses, maybe there's a crop TS-E lens as well, say 12mm?


----------



## tron (Aug 5, 2017)

djack41 said:


> Just not a lot going on in Canon's world. An industry shakeup would be an *EF 600mm F4 DO with an integrated 1.4x tele*. Wake up sleeping giant!


The shake up is without a tc. Smaller in length than 500mm f/4 IS II and as heavy (according to older posts).


----------



## stevelee (Aug 6, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> Canon makes two EF-S and an EF-M macro lenses, maybe there's a crop TS-E lens as well, say 12mm?



I'd buy it. Even if I buy a 6D2, I'll still use my Rebel for some things. An affordable TS lens would be about the only reason I'd have for buying another EF-S lens. 

If that doesn't happen, I think I'll plan out a staycation and rent a TS lens for a week, possibly a 24mm, to use with the 6D II.


----------



## Khalai (Aug 6, 2017)

stevelee said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > Canon makes two EF-S and an EF-M macro lenses, maybe there's a crop TS-E lens as well, say 12mm?
> ...



You can use third party brands TS offering, if you seek for a more affordable TS lens. Samyang for example...


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 6, 2017)

Khalai said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...



My understanding is people want a crop tilt shift for the same reason they want a crop macro - so they could save on both the lens and the camera.


----------



## Drainpipe (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't typically post on here, just lurk, but this rumor has me so excited. A TS macro, even if was only 1:1 would be absolutely game changing. This is one time that I am crossing my fingers that Canon has something truly unique up their sleeve. The ability to be off-angle from the subject and be able to tilt down would be so useful as a macro photographer. All I do is shoot macro, so here's to hoping! (http://www.instagram.com/macrobrice)

In my daydream fantasy-land this should be a TS-E MP-E 90mm that can go up to 3x and supports the MT-24EX. Totally unrealilistic, but I can dream 8)


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 6, 2017)

This rumor I think is puzzling.

for starters, we know the three lenses are made in Malaysia. 

that part of this is not rumor. that's fact. it was right from the registration information about the lenses themselves.

So we know they aren't going to be high end EF lenses. even an high end EF or EF-s is doubtful considering the complexity of designing the increased registration distance, and/or increased view for shifting.

they certainly aren't going to be "in my wildest fantasy... " lenses.

however, canon *could* make a series of T/S lenses for the EF-M mount relatively easily using existing EF lens designs.

does canon do the unexpected and offers the 28 1.8,35 2.0,50 1.8 as T/E lenses on the EF-M mount?

I could see those being made in Malaysia considering the relatively simplistic design criteria.

or the T/S part of this rumor is just rumor, and it turns out to be another EF-M lens in three colors.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes, three colors and then the complaining starts. ;D

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2017)

We did see a Canon patent for image Stabilization on a Tilt-Shift. It seems unlikely to me, I wonder.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2015/05/29/canon-patent-shows-off-what-could-be-the-worlds-first-image-stabilized-tilt


_"A new patent from Canon, published yesterday, lays the groundwork for what would be the first tilt-shift lens to offer built-in image stabilization if produced. __ Discovered by Egami (translated), the patent was originally filed back in November of 2013. In its text and illustrations, the patent focuses on how image stabilization would be possible inside of a tilt-shift lens. It does not, however, explain a specific optical formula.__ Unlike most other optical image stabilization lenses, which use a single group of stabilized elements, this particular patent details two separate groups of elements that would be stabilized. Although this was not confirmed in the text of the patent, we presume this dual-group stabilization is needed for both the tilt and shift to operate independently of one another while still being stabilized."_


----------



## ecqns (Aug 6, 2017)

As a an architectural photographer - more TS-E lenses please. I'd like something wider than the 17mm - whatever it would cost, I'd love to trade the 11-24 for it. Then a 35mm and a something like an 85-90mm. Architecture is one of the intended used for this series right?


----------



## stevelee (Aug 7, 2017)

Drainpipe said:


> I don't typically post on here, just lurk, but this rumor has me so excited. A TS macro, even if was only 1:1 would be absolutely game changing.



Please pardon my ignorance. What would be the point of a TS macro? I think I could imagine a tilt giving more area in focus if the subject is at an oblique angle to the camera. I can't imagine any reason I'd want the shift, though.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 7, 2017)

ecqns said:


> As a an architectural photographer - more TS-E lenses please. I'd like something wider than the 17mm - whatever it would cost, I'd love to trade the 11-24 for it. Then a 35mm and a something like an 85-90mm. Architecture is one of the intended used for this series right?



use an EOS-M + EF shift adapter with your 11-24mm. you'll be stuck most likely with wide open, but that would work.

and be cheaper and smaller than the same as a T/S


----------



## slclick (Aug 7, 2017)

slclick said:


> Possibly the rumor is incorrect?
> 
> 
> 3 new TS lenses, both 45 & 90 get refreshed, maybe L maybe not, plus a new FL. That's my hunch.



Bingo!


----------



## ecqns (Aug 7, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> ecqns said:
> 
> 
> > As a an architectural photographer - more TS-E lenses please. I'd like something wider than the 17mm - whatever it would cost, I'd love to trade the 11-24 for it. Then a 35mm and a something like an 85-90mm. Architecture is one of the intended used for this series right?
> ...



This wouldn't help since I'm shooting Sony. I use the 11-24 only in emergency tight spaces, I really do not enjoy it though. If it could be done I think a 14mm TS-E would be very beneficial to photographers like me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 7, 2017)

ecqns said:


> .... Then a 35mm.....



The 24 and 1.4 TC make a very high quality 34mm, there is no way on earth Canon are going to make a TS-E 35mm because they know that even though it is not officially supported it works perfectly well.


----------



## symmar22 (Aug 7, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> ecqns said:
> 
> 
> > .... Then a 35mm.....
> ...



Yes the 1.4 TC works with all TS-E lenses, however, I would not call the 24 TS-E L II + 1.4 TC combination a very high quality lens. I have all 4 current TS-E lenses and I would say 75% of my pictures are made with them for my work, in interior and architecture. Although they are all very good lenses, they are not without flaws. 

The 17mm is very bad at handling flares, the 24mm is better a flare but shows quite a bit of blue / yellow fringing, the 45mm is quite sharp but has brutal cyan / red fringing (plus purple when you shift), and has a strong field curvature, finally the 90mm is the one that still has the most balanced behaviour, no fringing, flat field and still very good sharpness from corner to corner; I wish sometimes it could have a little bit more crispness, like the 135mm f2 (@ f5.6/8).

I do use them (on a 5DSr) with the TC 1.4 III, when I have to (except for the 17mm), but only when I have no choice. The 24mm + TC 1.4 is the combination that suffers the most, with noticeably softer borders and the blue/yellow fringing of the 24 TS-E II is even more apparent.

Strangely there is less IQ loss on the 45mm (the fringing is so bad on that lens, the 1.4 doesn't change much) and almost no penalty on the 90mm (aside from a very slight sharpness loss).

I would love Canon to replace the 45mm with a 35-40mm AND a 55-60mm


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 7, 2017)

If you were only going to buy a pair of TSe lenses...then either a 24mm and a 50mm or a 17mm and a 35mm would make a lot of sense. A three way combo would split well too. 24mm/50mm/100mm or a 17mm/35mm/70mm.


----------



## wojtek (Aug 7, 2017)

> The TS-E 45mm f/2.8 and TS-E 90mm f/2.8 were both announced in April 1991



I own all good TS lenses (17mm, 24mm mk2 and 90mm) and in my opinion this is the new 45 mm. The angle of the hood is exactly between the deep 90mm hood and the very shallow 24mm hood and the main reason to do the 45mm first is that is the worst lens ever in terms of chromatic abberation. Anyone who had and sold the 45ts will confirm it. 

the 90mm ts on the other hand is my favourite studio lens, very near to a absolute perfection in many aspects, although old, I don't see any reason that I would need to update it. Extremely sharp on my 5dsr, great reliable work horse for any tripod related photography


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 7, 2017)

symmar22 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ecqns said:
> ...



I didn't say they were not without their flaws, but the 17 and 24 MkII are very high quality lenses and the IQ from the 24 plus a 1.4 TC is still very high, indeed the 24 MkII and 2xTC have higher IQ than the bare TS-E24 MkI and many used that happily for years.

Let's not forget, if we are interested, the very concept of a retro focus tilt shift lens is extremely problematic from a design point of view and the TS-E17, whilst it might show inevitable defects the harder it is pushed, is a world class lens without equal. One of the reasons I got the 17 was because the IQ from it with the 1.4 TC is still much higher than the 24 MkI.

Indeed Canon themselves say the highest IQ you can get in an ultrawide from them is to stitch a four shot rotation from the TS-E 17 and crop the corners, do that with a 50 MP camera and you have a 150MP 45mm x 65mm ish sensor. I don't believe anybody but the most extreme specialist of users is going to find that lacking in IQ.

Sure we can all say 'it isn't high enough quality for my needs' but that isn't what Canon care about, what they care about is if there is a market, how big it is, and if they can exploit it. I don't see any way they are going to come out with a TS-E 35 when the IQ from the 24 plus 1.4 TC is as good as it is and most users are more than happy with it, it makes the already small market for these lenses even smaller.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 7, 2017)

ecqns said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ecqns said:
> ...



then wait for sony to come out with a T/S.

lower than 17mm is stupid crazy. do you realize how complicated that would be?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> then wait for sony to come out with a T/S.



They're going to announce it on the 6th Tuesday in November.


----------



## ecqns (Aug 8, 2017)

then wait for sony to come out with a T/S.

lower than 17mm is stupid crazy. do you realize how complicated that would be?
[/quote]

If Sony did come out with a TS-E series and it was better than Canon - I'd buy them. But right now Canon has the best wide angle TS-Es and Sony makes the best camera for DR and architecture so that's what I'm using. I don't care about brands - I use what's best for my needs. It would be foolish for any professional to think otherwise.
I don't think its unreasonable to think a wider than 17mm TS-E is possible and marketable. Those that need it would pay what it costs. Both the 17mm and 11-24 were a little over $3k when they came out so money isn't really an issue if the product is worth it.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Aug 8, 2017)

I Think the TS/E 17 is very close to the border what is doable, visible at the extreamly bulbous front element. one of it's worst flaws is the extreme vignetting when shifted, which is difficult to correct, because the Software can not know how much it was shifted. So when shifting it to the extremes, it is better stopped down to f8 to reduce vignetting and incresase sharpness.

One should be aware that whis it's huge Image circle it's a equivalent 11mm f2.5 lens for a crop factor 0.61 sensor size which is really extreme.

So i would be really surprised if there would be a 12-14mm TS/E lens, and if it would be a f5.6 or even slower lens.

I would not buy this one, because already the 17mm shifted lens gives very bad dDomain of Fisheye projections in my opinion, which can be changed by "Fisheye Hemi" to quite nice and less fishy looking projections. 

The 8-15 fisheye gives nice possibilities for a relatively competitive price.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 8, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > then wait for sony to come out with a T/S.
> ...


Which year/decade/century?


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 8, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> ecqns said:
> 
> 
> > As a an architectural photographer - more TS-E lenses please. I'd like something wider than the 17mm - whatever it would cost, I'd love to trade the 11-24 for it. Then a 35mm and a something like an 85-90mm. Architecture is one of the intended used for this series right?
> ...



Per B&H, the Canon EF 11-24mm costs $2,799 and the TS-E 17mm costs $2,149.

That's $600 more expensive, before taking into account the price of a shift adapter, and that a crop lens should be cheaper than a FF lens.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 8, 2017)

hendrik-sg said:


> I Think the TS/E 17 is very close to the border what is doable, visible at the extreamly bulbous front element. one of it's worst flaws is the extreme vignetting when shifted, which is difficult to correct, because the Software can not know how much it was shifted. So when shifting it to the extremes, it is better stopped down to f8 to reduce vignetting and incresase sharpness.



I've read recently about a solution for this problem, which I haven't tried myself. Is anyone familiar with it?


----------



## ecqns (Aug 8, 2017)

hendrik-sg said:


> I Think the TS/E 17 is very close to the border what is doable, visible at the extreamly bulbous front element. one of it's worst flaws is the extreme vignetting when shifted, which is difficult to correct, because the Software can not know how much it was shifted. So when shifting it to the extremes, it is better stopped down to f8 to reduce vignetting and incresase sharpness.
> 
> One should be aware that whis it's huge Image circle it's a equivalent 11mm f2.5 lens for a crop factor 0.61 sensor size which is really extreme.
> 
> ...



I see very little distortion on my 17mm when shifted - maybe I have a good copy (eventhough i never considered this common lens testing necessity on lens rumor internet forums)

as for vignetting again not a problem and if so - a slight curves adjustment layer can reverse the dark corners easily.

My only issue with the 17 and 24 is weird wavy sky color using circular polarizers but that's due to the polarizer, not the lens


----------



## hendrik-sg (Aug 8, 2017)

@ecqns

Of course you are right that the lens has almost no distortion. Despite this, objects Close to the corners get heavily distorted by the projection method (which is not a lens fault). But it somehow Limits the use of the lens and puts the use of a even wider TS Lens in question. Already with the (shifted) 17mm lens you better avoid faces close to the corners


----------



## ecqns (Aug 8, 2017)

hendrik-sg said:


> @ecqns
> 
> Of course you are right that the lens has almost no distortion. Despite this, objects Close to the corners get heavily distorted by the projection method (which is not a lens fault). But it somehow Limits the use of the lens and puts the use of a even wider TS Lens in question. Already with the (shifted) 17mm lens you better avoid faces close to the corners



Right so we basically agree the lens is pretty great as far as sharpness and distortion control. Any wide angle lens distorts objects on the edge of frame, has since forever. I either correct that distortion or crop a 3x2 frame to a more natural 4x3 ratio.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 8, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ecqns said:
> ...



right?

and how much would a 11-24mm f/4 tilt shift cost? you obviously didn't follow that thinking through.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 8, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Did I mention "a 11-24mm f/4 tilt shift" anywhere? You obviously didn't follow what I wrote through.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > then wait for sony to come out with a T/S.
> ...



I like to say the third Tuesday of Neverember.


----------

